# Tear stains and smoking



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

This is paperwork day, and, as usual I'm in a bad mood, so I thought I would stir up something <lol>
Seriously, I have a theory that cigarette smoke makes my dogs tear. My friend is a heavy smoker, and when my Dee Dee is with her, she has problems with her eyes getting water in them, as well as the tear stains. It takes her a couple days to get clear eyes again after we visit. My friend whelped my last litter of pups, and when they came home at eight weeks, mom, Elise, was also heavily tear stained. Of course, I know pregnancy and whelping can add to this problem. 
I love my friend like a sister, but we do disagree on the smoking around dogs.
I thought it would be interesting to see if those who smoke have more problems with tear stains. Also, it might be helpful for those getting a pup to see if the breeder smokes. This is just my theory, but I would appreciate any comments for the group.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

This is not related to smoking and tearstains (but we don't smoke and Miko's staining is minimal).

I just wanted to mention that smoking is highly correlated with lung cancer! I spent this year doing research in lung cancer (we are looking at estrogen and lung cancer) and the rates of lung cancer in women have increased by 600% in the last few years. Some of it is due to increased rates of smoking in women, but estrogen also has a role in pathogenesis of lung cancer (it increases the growth of tumor). There are also other factors that predispose women to higher rates of lung cancer and they also have worse outcomes once they have lung cancer.  SO you really should convince your friend to quit







.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

We don't smoke, and my breeder's house didn't smell as if they did. Beastie has tearstaining. I've got to say, though, as a non-smoker, if I am in a place where there is a lot of smoke, my eyes get watery and feel like they are burning after awhile. I can't imagine why it wouldn't affect an animal as well.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am on a different computer and I can't figure out how to edit my post...but I just wanted to add that lung cancer has a horrible prognosis... less than 15% of pations will survive past 5 yrs after diagnosis. Its the number one cause of death from cancer in women and men!! Not that you wanted to hear all this, but I have been working on this all year long -_- .


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@May 15 2005, 01:03 PM
> *I am on a different computer and I can't figure out how to edit my post...but I just wanted to add that lung cancer has a horrible prognosis... less than 15% of pations will survive past 5 yrs after diagnosis.  Its the number one cause of death from cancer in women and men!!  Not that you wanted to hear all this, but I have been working on this all year long -_- .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62460*


[/QUOTE]

This is something that while people may not want to hear it, it's important that they have this information. I used to smoke, but quit in '96. I don't like hearing that statistically speaking, my odds are greater than one who never smoked at all, but it's a fact. What else BUT education will help people make informed choices? Thank you for sharing some with us!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+May 15 2005, 04:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is something that while people may not want to hear it, it's important that they have this information. I used to smoke, but quit in '96. I don't like hearing that statistically speaking, my odds are greater than one who never smoked at all, but it's a fact. What else BUT education will help people make informed choices? Thank you for sharing some with us!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62462
[/B][/QUOTE]

I absolutely hate being around smoke. I've never taken a puff. I had broncitis as a child as my father was a heavy smoker. It improved after he quit. Then, I had a heart attack about 15 years ago (congenital defect), so I really don't do well in the breathing department around it. When we go to dog shows, I park my motorhome next to my friend as I can't stand to visit in hers too long. She puts a filter next to my chair when I visit in her home, but I still have problems. I keep telling her about cancer, etc. but she doesn't listen.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

also...dogs get lung cancer.









my mom smokes....and we havent notice the whole tearstaining thing...but since it causes cancer---she cant smoke around anyone. lol


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs can definately have allergies to cigarrette smoke as well as it simply being a topical irritant to their eyes. 

I read somewhere that smoking and canine bladder cancer have a correlation...can't remember where so I can't say how reliable that info is.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

not trying to veer offtopic but...

my dad smoked from the time he was 15 til he was 34. he quit because he had a HEART ATTACK from smoking too much and stressing too much. if he kept smoking, the doctors said he'd die. pretty good incentive to quit, huh?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think cigarette smoke can't be good for anybody - humans or dogs. I am just so insightful today .. LOL.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

have you guys seen the peta site? they had a picture where they have a line of dogs in a contraption with a mask over their face. and the mask just blows cigarette smoke into their face.









if only they could ban smoking.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love places like NY and California where smoking is banned in restaurants. Wish it was like that in Mississippi. I was in Ireland last summer and they've successfully banned smoking in pubs there. This is really a random post, isn't it? Nothing like veering from the original post.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I remember finding a link for Buttercloud when she was so worried about Noriko and Cloud's staining and the article said cigarette smoking definately aggravated tear staining.

I agree with the others, though, that it's more than staining that's a problem. Secondhand smoke is just as bad for animals as it is for humans. And yes, Jackie, I have also seen information linking cigarette smoke to bladder cancer in dogs, just like in people.

Lucy Lou, can you get your sister to go outside and smoke?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't STAND cigarette smoke!!! Neither my husband nor I have EVER taken a puff! His parents smoked as he grew up and he hated it!!! I have terrible allergies to it also!









What is embarrassing though is when my son sees people smoking!







Of course in school they teach them that cigarettes are drugs!! So several times at "get-to-gethers" with friends...if someone is smoking, he has told them they are doing drugs! 














We tried to teach him that it was not polite to point that out to people, but it is really hard to reason when he believes it to be true!!







He hates the smell as much as we do, so when we go somewhere and people are smoking he always stays away from it!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

tlunn...your son is smart!! even today....at the age of 23...i'll say stuff to people. LOL.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno about tear staining and smoking but it seems as though Kodie's hair keeps the smell of cigarettes for days. When i go to my grandmother's house (she smokes nasty cigarettes.. the cheepest brand on the market) her whole house smells nasty. Kodie stinks sooooo bad after we leave there and it lasts for days! He smells worst than I do after leaving her house.







I also hate when a smoker will touch Kodie with their stinky hands!! Kodie then STINKS!














(my bf's mother does that!)

My X bf used to smoke and looking back.. I dunno how I dated him. haha







I cant even be around someone that smokes now. My eyes tear up and all different health probs occur. Smoking is a BAD habit. My great aunt died recently from lung related issues from smoking for many years. She was even on oxygen for 10 yrs.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My vet said that there is correlations to it. He checked Cloud's eyes and asked if I were a smoker because he sees some irritation in his eyes (I am assuming he meant red and probably dry too). Of course, you all know I do, but not around them nor do I smoke everday (I'm completely weird). So, I have no idea what is irritating their eyes.







The only think I haven't tried is not letting them go outside anymore but they like to go outside so that aint happening. :/

Kodie--does that mean I cant touch Kodie ever?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I totally agree that smoke affects our babies eyes and everything else too. I wrote a while back about soot....it turns out that even the smoke from candles sticks to our babies hair and I am sure their lungs. Teddy was black from it. I would not allow anyone to smoke around Teddy nor I, but I know how hard that is.

My dearest friend in all the world smokes and I worry about her every single day. She has been telling me she will quit since I lived next door to her 25 years ago...still no sign of that. She visited just this past month (she lives in upstate NY and I am in NJ) and said that by the end of the year she would be quit....I told her I would pray for it...but would not expect it.

I hope she does. Until then...lets keep our babies smoke free.

S


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@May 23 2005, 11:28 AM
> *Kodie--does that mean I cant touch Kodie ever?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You better WASH your hands with scented soap first!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Kodie--I have to get SCENTED SOAP!?!?! LOLOL


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@May 23 2005, 02:17 PM
> *Kodie--I have to get SCENTED SOAP!?!?! LOLOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
YUP! You have to get something that smells nice to mask the smoke!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Smoke really bothers my eyes. I don't even have to smell it, to know its smoke.
I went to pick up my sister the other day and her husband smokes. She hopped in the car and before I said hello to her, I was like “You were smoking". She gave me the blank look of shock







. I told her perfume will not cover that up from non smokers.







Your burning my eyes. I turned down all four windows in the jeep and it was cold, but I could not breathe or see. I told her if you have too; please do not smoke at least one hour before we come to pick you up. I just can't Handel it. (She was trying to cover up, she smokes too). Like I could not tell. 

If the smoke bothers my eyes, I’m sure it will bother the puppies too. The good thing is I don't have to ask her not to smoke around me... My sister knows better.
Only problem is there home is full of smoke. If we spend an hour there our clothes and hair stink of it. My dad gave up smoking too, cold turkey... He got a bad report from the Dr. Scared the heck out of him... He never smoked again.










> We tried to teach him that it was not polite to point that out to people, but it is really hard to reason when he believes it to be true!![/B]


I think it a good thing your son telling people they are taking drugs. It's so different went the comment comes from a child. It makes people think about what they are doing. 
I don’t' think you should be embarrassed about it. Your friends should be embarrassed about lighting a cigarette around your son or children.


----------

